# Would you like to take "SNAKE FACE" shots like this?



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes I know your 1st question is how much will this cost? No it's not 19.99 no I won't even charge you 9.99.  I't totaly FREE just pay shipping and handling of 199.99 and yes sir it's FREE!!

With this wonderful program yes even you can take mushing like this BULLSNAKE


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe you'd like something with more color say like this GARDEN SNAKE 

No problem will walk you thru this also.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2011)

"But Mike, I'm not ready for head on "SNAKE FACES." 


Not to worry we will teach you the art of following along behind and slightly to the side. As we move thru the course will will walk you into the more diffecult mushings of head on SNAKE FACES


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2011)

Mike I'm so excited to get started, but can it be this easy?" 

Well I can't give you all the secrets of this wonderful course but here's just a couple of tips to get you started.

First is finding a snake. You can do this by driving down gravel roads on a warm day and spotting them sunnying themselves. Or you can just follow the trails they leave on the road and track them to where they went.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2011)

Next you must hurry and get ahead of your snake, crouch down and say....

"HERE SNAKEY SNAKE!" and soon just like my lovely model Ms. Rebecca here you to can soon have turning to come straight to you.

Well if you're now so FIRED UP and you want to get in on this incridable offer order in the next 2 SEC. and it's yours FREE just pay S&H


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Mikey, you jusss ain't right, son!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mikey, you jusss ain't right, son!


 

And you're jussss now figurin that out


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 13, 2011)

em is, by the time most folks are done with those copperheadedcottonmouth rattlers, they don't rightly have a face you want to take a picture of...

But this was a great thread


----------



## Hoss (Jun 13, 2011)

I really need a shaking head smilely, cause as it was pointed out, you just ain't right.  You got way too much time on your hands.  

Very cool series.  

Hoss


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> And you're jussss now figurin that out


heck naw, known it all along, juss have to point it out sometimes!



Hoss said:


> I really need a shaking head smilely, cause as it was pointed out, you just ain't right.  You got way too much _*(well deserved)*_ time on your hands.
> 
> Very cool series.
> 
> Hoss


fixed it for ya Hoss!   I keep thinking the Missus is gonna ship him south to give herself a break, but it hasn't happened yet!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 13, 2011)

Those are some nice closeups,too dang close.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like a bargain!
Nice pitch Mike!


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice work getting those. What kind or warranty goes with the fee price. No bites maybe??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 14, 2011)

Even though you may've been watching too many infomercials these days, you sure are still a mighty fine sniper sharpshooter.  Had a blast with your photo narratives, Mike.


----------



## CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mikey, you jusss ain't right, son!



My thoughts exactly!


----------

